# Vintage Competition Track Bicycles From The 30's 40's & 50's



## Bikermaniac (Apr 14, 2016)

If there's somebody here that's into Vintage Competition Bicycles, Track bicycles, you might want to check this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/172167932649?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/172167962962?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2648


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Dang got excited for a minute--was thinking I might see a nice group of bikes for sale! V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 15, 2016)

I hear you bro, lol. No, not bikes just parts. Sorry to make your heart bump.


----------

